# Apprentice Appearance?



## JourneymanInTraining (Mar 12, 2013)

RevTap said:


> I'm on the waiting list to become an apprentice (currently #30...fingers crossed) through the Minneapolis JATC. I'm also rather low-income; to wit, first-year apprentice pay will be a raise for me (and I'm already union :glare. So, I'm spacing my necessary purchases out as much as possible.
> 
> I just recently realized this probably means new work clothes, as well, as most of my work experience is in the sort of low-level blue-collar labor where no one cares what you wear as long as it doesn't break any laws or impede your ability to do your job. This is quite obviously reflected in my wardrobe.
> 
> The best I can pull out of my closet as of now is carhartts and plain black tees. Am I gonna look really out of place showing up like that? I'd like to make a good impression starting out and I really have no idea what electricians tend to look like.


Don't know much about the way the union process works(merit guy, not a lot of union around here), but I'd say that if you showed up in Carhartts, a work shirt, and steel toes, you'd be all set. I expect they'd give you a list of all the stuff you needed(clothing, tools - I think rules regarding tools and stuff are pretty strict). Worth knowing if your Carhartts are fire retardant, though. I bought a set that weren't once. They never made it on-site.

I'd call the local hall and ask about their expectations for new guys and the gear they need to have, as that probably varies from region to region.

I work mostly industrial, so I've got to have the full-suit FR coveralls, steel toes, and then they gave me a hard hat, ear plugs, and safety glasses, but whenever we do commercial work Carhartt bib-style is the order of the day.

And if you look at a lot of warning stickers on HV switchgear and stuff(I work around a lot of it) it will specify cotton t-shirts. My journeyman explained to me that polyester shirts don't burn in an arc flash, they melt to your skin.

If I were you, I'd phone the hall and ask them for a list.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Around here jeans and tshirts are the rule. Being neat with whatever you are wearing will be fine.

Best of luck


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Interview attire and work attire are different. Since you said you are number 30, I am assuming your next step is actual on the job?
I can tell you this.
Be clean and clean shaven (unless you sport a trimmed beard). Wear clean clothes everyday. Don't smell or look like a pig and all will be well.

The last time I was on a union construction site, the attire for slab work was boots, socks, underwear and a pair of shorts. Tee shirt optional.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

If your underwear isn't showing, you shirt doesn't have some obnoxious slogan/logo on it, and your boots are actually tied....you'll blend right in


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

I was a couple of weeks into my apprenticeship and I went in wearing a shirt that I didn't mind getting dirty. I didn't have a company shirt at that point. It said something along the lines of:

"If I agreed with you, we'd both be wrong."

Don't do that. Some got the humor in it, others not so much.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

duck pants (carhartts) and plain t shirt, although I try to stay light with the color to avoid dying in the summer.

To be quite honest, my pants are usually dirty, ripped, and my underwear show when I have a toolbelt on. Sometimes I wear runners if I feel like it. Sometimes they have holes in them too.
I'm an electrician, not a doctor.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

RevTap said:


> I'm on the waiting list to become an apprentice (currently #30...fingers crossed) through the Minneapolis JATC. I'm also rather low-income; to wit, first-year apprentice pay will be a raise for me (and I'm already union :glare. So, I'm spacing my necessary purchases out as much as possible.
> 
> I just recently realized this probably means new work clothes, as well, as most of my work experience is in the sort of low-level blue-collar labor where no one cares what you wear as long as it doesn't break any laws or impede your ability to do your job. This is quite obviously reflected in my wardrobe.
> 
> The best I can pull out of my closet as of now is carhartts and plain black tees. Am I gonna look really out of place showing up like that? I'd like to make a good impression starting out and I really have no idea what electricians tend to look like.


if what you meant by carhartts are jeans or overalls, then you will be fine. I wouldn't worry about "FR"-stuff, a union job won't require you to get any clothes more fire-retardant then cotton. If you actually "need" fire retardant clothes your union employer would get them for you, ie. mechanic-style coveralls made of "Nomex IIIA" 

so basically cotton clothing you won't mind getting dirty should be fine, along with leather boots, preferably steel-toed with a 90 degree notched-heel.

---

oh i just wanted to add that journeyman in training is right on the money about dress codes in commercial and industrial, but you might get on a job doing some residential and find that your co-workers are dressed like Magnum PI (the '80s TV series) with shorts on and baseball cap. If you wanna invest in a jacket, consider a bulwark nomex jacket, those are very common in the petroleum industry.


----------



## RevTap (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks for the info, everyone. I'm pretty sure all the t-shirts I'd actually wear to work are cotton, should be fine on that front. Just need to get new boots, then; that makes things easier. I wouldn't have thought steel toes would be recommended, though? I've seen some manufacturers making non-metallic hard toes. Is that just not a big deal?


----------



## Sliver (Mar 5, 2009)

RevTap said:


> Thanks for the info, everyone. I'm pretty sure all the t-shirts I'd actually wear to work are cotton, should be fine on that front. Just need to get new boots, then; that makes things easier. I wouldn't have thought steel toes would be recommended, though? I've seen some manufacturers making non-metallic hard toes. Is that just not a big deal?


Welcome, I am a 292 apprentice feel free to PM me and I can give you my email if you have any questions.

If steel toe boots are required by a contractor they will provide reimbursement for you to buy them. I would suggest going to a Red Wing Shoes store they are a little more expensive, but if you talk to them and explain your situation many of them will work with you. 

Also wear clothes that you don't mind if they get dirty, going to thrift stores is a common place for guys to get work clothes. Don't wear jeans with holes in them or that are fraying.

Show up in jeans, and t shirt, you will look just like everyone else, with the weather depending on the job you might want to also have long sleeve shirt and sweatshirt.

As I said PM me if you have any more questions.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

just make sure to wear all your piercings


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

RevTap said:


> Thanks for the info, everyone. I'm pretty sure all the t-shirts I'd actually wear to work are cotton, should be fine on that front. Just need to get new boots, then; that makes things easier. I wouldn't have thought steel toes would be recommended, though? I've seen some manufacturers making non-metallic hard toes. Is that just not a big deal?


I always hated steel toe shoes or boots. I have actually taken this requirement into consideration when deciding on job changes.
To be honest it was the style of boot or shoe that had the steel toe i did not like.
Today, protected toe shoes come in every imaginable style. You can buy dress shoes with protective toe today. Should you work in an office/shop atmosphere.


----------

